# Used USA Trains SD40-2 come with RCS



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

today i did buying SD40-2 under 40 Buck from Bob Jersen former (UGRS Pres). it Come with woody box case i open the box is a USA Trains SD40-2 Conrail! the part detail is missing part, truck paint sliver, also come with a RCS recevier. RCS "Basic-6" 

I gotta get USA Trains SD40-2 missing part detail and RCS Remote Control. 












Any idea where i can get RCS Remote Control? 

































Bryan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I do. 
Might be someone has just what you need for that. 

You might try e-mailing me. 

TOC


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

thank TOC i will e-mail you. I found out i didnt know that SD40-2 is over $610 Value with SD40-2, 18 volt battery, and RCS basic-6 ready to go. when i pay for 40 buck that used locomotive. I test the both motor block run just fine! 

There's quite a few things I need to get and/or fix. I added up the cost from USA trains and even if I put another $150 into it, it will still be cheaper than buying a new one. It also will be the way I want it! Hehehe. 

Ill send you an email with what I need; let me know what you may have and the cost. 

Thanks. 
Bryan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Okay. 
Still no e-mail....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC i send your email...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyway I weathered the conrail SD40-2. I did remove 2 motor with flywheel now is dummy locomotive for while waiting for RCS part before i order from TOC i will put the motor back on the right place. "NO I DIDN"T" remove the RCS Basic-6,Receiver,18 volt battery.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice weathering job.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Now i really impress RCS remote control upgrade the new RX8 transmitterand new remote control.. I put motor back in the motor block now i can have powered locomotive. i spend a lot of time having fun pulling rolling stock! this is my first time to have the remote conrol. A special thanks to NWRCS.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Bryan.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

no problem Tony


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

so, I am guessing my instructions worked?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One heck of a good buy. Great weathering job. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ , I learn about weathered paint job from Marty! i love paint heavy weathered.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, wheres the hand rails??? Con rail, i guess the price is right. 
You'll like the RCS, and self contained unit. You can bring it and visit. Go pick up JJs derailed cars.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/24/2008 5:02 PM

Go pick up JJs derailed cars.

That will take a very, very, long, long, long time. They're scattered all over the layout. Probably will need a crane as well....









Great buy, Bryan.... They do come along once in a while....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty i need buy USAT handrail detail.... hehehe


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.usatrains.com/r22300parts.html 

Link to USA trains for SD-40-1 parts and prices. Try Charles Ro for availability. http://www.charlesro.com/


----------

